# SPORTEX Catapult (Carp 12ft/3,75lb, 12ft/3,50lb & 13ft/3,50ft lb - Stalker 11ft/3lb)



## kl-angelsport.de (9. März 2016)

*KL-Angelsport*
*Angebot*







Sportex Catapult

-Carp 12 ft - 2,75 lb
99,99 € statt 118,99€*
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/sportex-catapult-carp-12-ft-275-lb.html

-Carp 12 ft - 3,50 lb
129,99 € statt 147,99€*
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/sportex-catapult-carp-12-ft-350-lb.html

-Carp 13 ft - 3,50 lb
139,99 € statt 154,99€*
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/sportex-catapult-carp-13-ft-350-lb.html

-Stalker 11 ft - 3,00 lb
99,99 € statt 114,99€*
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/sportex-catapult-stalker-11-ft-300-lb.html


​
*inkl Steuer, zzgl. Versand; Versandkostenfrei ab 200,-€ Bestellsumme in DE





​


----------

